# Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?



## Administrator (23. Juni 2005)

*Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Mahatma77 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Da sind mehrere Hits dabei, die ich durchaus gern wählen würde. Wie soll man denn CoD mit Splinter Cell oder GTA-VC vergleichen? Das sind alles Kracher ...


----------



## Klon1234 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				Mahatma77 am 23.06.2005 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sind mehrere Hits dabei, die ich durchaus gern wählen würde. Wie soll man denn CoD mit Splinter Cell oder GTA-VC vergleichen? Das sind alles Kracher ...



Ich hätte auch gerne 4 Kreuze gemacht. Aber ich habe mich für das Spiel entschieden, dass mir am meisten Spaß gemacht hat. Und das war eindeutig "HdR: Die Rückkehr des Königs". Das habe ich insgesamt 5 mal durchgespielt. Auf Konsolen und aufm Pc. Extrem funny und motivierend.

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## Dumbi (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				Klon1234 am 23.06.2005 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich habe mich für das Spiel entschieden, dass mir am meisten Spaß gemacht hat. Und das war eindeutig "HdR: Die Rückkehr des Königs".


Was für dich HdR ist, ist für mich Splinter Cell 1. 
Habe das Spiel auch schon mehrmals durchgespielt, und ich bin der Ansicht, dass dieses Game das Genre technisch wie spielerisch weitergebracht hat.


----------



## zeke11522 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Hallo Leute,

also ich musste mich zwischen freelancer und spellforce entscheiden,
hab mich dann aber doch für spellforce entschieden

spellforce hat ein wahnsinnig innovatives spielkonzept, allein schon das man es aus der iso perspektive oder aus der verfolgeransicht spielen kann, einfach genial. auch die grafik, die story und die geniale fantasy atmosphäre haben mich in ihren bann gezogen.

und bei freelancer haben viele von einer enttäuschung geredet, kann ich irgendwie nicht nach vollziehen. die grafik find ich immer noch genial und die story sowieso. selten hatte ich so ein gefühl von freiheit, weil einem der weltraum wirklich riesig vorkommt und dazu noch diese dezente musik die auch dieses gefühl vermittelt, ähnlich wie bei blade runner. wahnsinn!

so genug geschwärmt

gruß zeke


----------



## OBluefireO (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Also ich habe micht jetzt mal für *Splinter Cell* entschieden, da in dem Game Ideen (Inovationen) umgesetzt wurden, die zumindest für die "damalige Zeit" einfach klasse waren!  
Auf meiner TOP-Liste wäre aber auch noch *C&C Generals * gelandet, war ein würdiger Nachfolger der C&C Reihe!


----------



## LordMephisto (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Ich musste mich zwischen Splinter Cell und Spellforce entscheiden und da ich SC mehr mag, ganz klar Splinter Cell.
Alle anderen Games sind imo garnicht würdig zu den besten Spielen aller Zeiten zu zählen. Den von richtigen Perlen erwarte ich persönlich schon etwas mehr Innovation. Was ist denn an C&C, GTA VC etc. schon großartig innovativ?


----------



## KONNAITN (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				LordMephisto am 23.06.2005 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich musste mich zwischen Splinter Cell und Spellforce entscheiden und da ich SC mehr mag, ganz klar Splinter Cell.
> Alle anderen Games sind imo garnicht würdig zu den besten Spielen aller Zeiten zu zählen. Den von richtigen Perlen erwarte ich persönlich schon etwas mehr Innovation. Was ist denn an C&C, GTA VC etc. schon großartig innovativ?


Naja so wahnsinnig innovativ war SC aber auch nicht, denn die Schleicherei gab's auch vorher schon. Ich fand Teil 1 zwar auch ein recht gutes Spiel, habe mich aber spontan für Tron 2.0 entschieden, weil ich es was das Setting und die Atmosphäre betrifft für einen der gelungendsten Shooter überhaupt halte. IMO ein echter Farbklecks im Shooter-Sektor.


----------



## Rinderteufel (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Keines.
Sind ein paar nette Spiele dabei. Aber zu den besten aller Zeiten gehört davon imho keines,


----------



## OBluefireO (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				Rinderteufel am 23.06.2005 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Keines.
> Sind ein paar nette Spiele dabei. Aber zu den besten aller Zeiten gehört davon imho keines,



Naja, diese ganzen Umfragen sind halt subjektiv zu sehen, der eine sieht dieses Game als das beste aller Zeiten an und der andere halt nicht!   

Daher bleibt mir der Sinn von so einer Umfrage immer noch im verborgenen!


----------



## sternitzky (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				OBluefireO am 23.06.2005 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher bleibt mir der Sinn von so einer Umfrage immer noch im verborgenen!


Der Sinn liegt in der Marktforschung. Und Geld scheffeln.   

Ich persönlich habe mich für Freelancer entschieden.   
Zwar war das Freelancer-tum hauptsächlich auf die Action beschränkt (wenn man wie ein Unternehmer Fabriken bauen würde, würde das ja auch am Begriff *Freelancer* vorbeigehen), die Story war echt spannend, man war bis zum finalen Gehirninfarkt gefordert und die Maussteuerung war auch genial & unkompliziert. Und relativ unverbugt (wer müßte denn eigentlich Windows mehr verstehen als Microsoft selbst ?).
Haarknapp dahinter: KotOR
Story auch genial. Besser als bei jedem Original-Star Wars-Film.


----------



## RickSkywalker (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Ganz klar - Splinter Cell.
Das Spiel bot damals soviele Innovationen wie keins zuvor. Die Grafik war damals absolut klasse und stimmig. Es war einfach toll die Gegner immer wieder aufs Neue auszutricksen. Zum Glück wurde die Serie nie schlechter, jeder Teil war für mich sogar um Einiges besser als der Vorhergehende.
Echt ein Wahnsinnsspiel und auch ziemlich mutig von Ubisoft so ein Game zu publishen, es hätte auch ein Flop werden können.


----------



## Dirks (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu de besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				RickSkywalker am 23.06.2005 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz klar - Splinter Cell.
> Das Spiel bot damals soviele Innovationen wie keins zuvor. Die Grafik war damals absolut klasse und stimmig. Es war einfach toll die Gegner immer wieder aufs Neue auszutricksen.


Recht hast du   
Ich habe zwar Vice City auch geliebt, aber Innovationen habe ich da nicht entdecken können (zumindest nicht so viele wie bei SC 1   )
Das ist auch die Frage, wohin zielt die Umfrage? Innovationen? Da ist Spellforce neben SC sicher auch ganz oben dabei. Sehr gutes Spiel? Generals, auf alle Fälle. DAS BESTE PC-SPIEL ALLER ZEITEN? Da gehört für mich beides dazu. Deswegen habe ich SC gewählt


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Keines davon.

Einige Gurken in der Liste und auch paar nette und sogar gute Spiele, aber Meilensteine der Spielegeschichte sind dort nicht gelistet.


----------



## MICHI123 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

mh da schwank ich zwischen cod und c&c. beider sehr gut, cod hat aber etwas mehr äh spieltiefe, c&c hat net sooo viele einheiten und möglichkeiten.
(kann man natürlich nciht vergleichen da shooter -> taktik)
wenn man konsolen mitrechnet würde ich gerne HALO 2 voten, (ist doch 03 rausgekommen?) aber gibbet ja nicht...

cya


----------



## ich98 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				Mahatma77 am 23.06.2005 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sind mehrere Hits dabei, die ich durchaus gern wählen würde. Wie soll man denn CoD mit Splinter Cell oder GTA-VC vergleichen? Das sind alles Kracher ...



dito, ich hab jetzt für Splinter Cell gestimmt, obwohl deine genannten und Max Payne 2 auch ein [x] verdient hätte.


----------



## ich98 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

frag mich warum viele für GTA Vice City sind? 
Das war kein Meilenstein, da man in GTA3 schon eine große 3D-Stadt hatte und fast das gleiche Spiel, so findet man in Vice City nur Verbesserungen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



> Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?
> ...
> [ ] Unreal 2


Ich liebe diese Quickpolls. Da hat aber einer Humor gehabt. 


Spoiler



Und etwa 1,4% der Member bei der Stimmenabgabe auch.


 

Man kann ja fragen, welche Spiele besonders gut bei den Lesern / Spielern ankommen. Aber diese Formulierung "beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten", als solche Spiele wie am Fließband rauskommen würden.


----------



## Stargazer (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Hab spontan MAX PAYNE 2 gewählt. Ich fand es extrem gut. Splinter Cell und C&C kämen dann auf Platz 2 und 3


----------



## circaboy (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Omg, gta ist ja so ein abartig schlechtes Game... 
Für mich ganz klar kotor.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Hi.

===

Also ich hab mich eindeutig für Tron 2.0 entschieden. Für mich hands down der beste Shooter der letzten Jahre. Genial Grafik, stimmungsvolles Gamedesign (Bits aktivieren, Viren bekämpfen, Upgrades sammeln  ) und das alles über viele Spielstunden hinweg. 

===



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.06.2005 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> > Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?
> > ...
> > [ ] Unreal 2
> 
> ...


Naja, ganz so krass würde ich das jetzt auch wieder nicht sagen. U2 war schon ein geiles Spiel, hatte aber viele Schönheitsfehler (v.a. Spieldauer, deutsche Synchro), aber so an sich auch echt Klasse. Abgestürzte Marines finden? Check. Großkotzigen Wissenschaftler retten? Check. Extreme freakige Aliens abballern? Check. Auch der Schluß war schon in Ordnung... zur Abwechslung mal kein "Volle-Health, volle Mun, ebene Fläche, da ist der Endboss" Gemetzel im - Gott hab ihn selig - Duke3D-Stil.

Und die Stelle mit dem Wissenschaftler war ja wohl einfach nur göttlich! 



Spoiler



"Hätt ich nur die Marines gerufen, dann wär ich hier schon lang raus!" - "Sie sind stolz, sie sind wenige, und sie sind NICHT HIER!!! ALSO KLAPPE HALTEN!!"


 oder 



Spoiler



"Erst erschieß ich ihn, dann vierteil ich ihn, und dann geb ich ihm einen Tritt dass er runter segelt!!"


 ... Mann, das waren noch Zeiten. *träum*

Aber du hast recht, das Beste Spiel 2003 würd ich es auch nicht nennen. Es war guter Durchschnitt, aber eben nur Durchschnitt.

===

Grüße,
_Ra-Tiel.


----------



## ComboX (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Zu den absoluten Meilensteinen der Videospielgeschichte gehört für mich eigentlich keines von den Spielen. Mit Grosszügiger auslegung villeicht noch Splinter Cell. Ansonsten sind zwar viele Perlen wie KOTOR dabei aber leider kein Meilenstein


----------



## Danielovitch (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

[X] Spellforce


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2003 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

ich finde die umfrage mehr als unglücklich denn das beste spiel aller zeiten wird man nie finden. ES kommen laufend neue spiele teilweise wirklich inovative manchmal auch langweilige oder schlechte. Einen meilenstein finde ich war tetris oder pac man. wenn es nach meinem bruder geht is es eishockey manager von 19..irgendwas uralt und häßlich aber er findet es seit 10 jahren genial. Wie gesagt diese umnfrage ist absolut sinnlos weil sie sich 1) nur auf ein Jahr beschränkt
2) alle spiele aufgelistet sein müßten der letzten 15 jahre
3) man DAS perfekte spiel nie haben wird


----------

